# Snowblower Augers wont engage



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Anything stuck in 2nd stage impellers that are preventing them from turning? (Not the augers in front that first hit the snow).


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *Not sure what to check next*.


Ayuh,... The Gearbox in the center of the augers....


----------



## ruszkowski (Jan 25, 2011)

Nothing is stuck in the second stage impellers. Not sure how to check the gear box. It looks fine and smoke is not coming from that area, it is more right behind the second stage impellers where the belts engage.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> and *smoke* is not coming from that area,


Ayuh,... That's the Belt burning up, because the shaft/ pulley won't turn....


----------



## handyd123 (Aug 25, 2008)

Had the same symptoms with my MTD as you mention. 

For me last winter....in heavy wet snow my MTD gear box went out.
Thought the shear pins on the augers were supposed to break before that happened but...no no no.... So based on what happened to my the MTD can't handle heavy wet snow.... although this was one of the two back to back
1 1/2 footers we got here in Maryland last year...

Had to buy a roller pin tool to get the shaft separated..

Hope you find your's is a minor fix :thumbup:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

handyd123 said:


> Had the same symptoms with my MTD as you mention.
> 
> For me last winter....in heavy wet snow my MTD gear box went out.
> Thought the shear pins on the augers were supposed to break before that happened but...no no no.... So based on what happened to my the MTD can't handle heavy wet snow.... although this was one of the two back to back
> ...


 I have gear box trouble with my 30" MTD and need to remove it!
Is it necessary to separate the engine section from the auger front end?
Or can the auger assembly be removed by removing the roller pins?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

With the shear pins in front removed, do the augers spin freely?

Have you opened up the middle and exposed the pulleys and clutches? After you find the augers spinning freely, can you easily rotate the pulley or wheel that activates the front section, namely the impeller and gear box and augers? (Use a stick poked at the pulley rim, not your hand)


----------

